# Traynor YCV 50 Blue...Waterloo



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wasn't someone looking for one of these recently?

@Mooh ?

Traynor YCV 50 Blue | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Though I regret selling mine, it would be hard to justify another when I have a YCV40 and I’m without an electric gig right now. Fantastic amp in my opinion.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For boxing week, the local L&M had a used one for $249. I didn’t need another amp, but _Daaamn_...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> For boxing week, the local L&M had a used one for $249. I didn’t need another amp, but _Daaamn_...


These and the Ironhorse are such crazy values as far as EL34 powerhouses. So under-rated, especially the Ironhorse. I am not gigging and have one I have been thinking of selling, but they go for so cheap I don't even think it's worth it. It's the most versatile gigging amp I have owned though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> So under-rated, especially the Ironhorse


Totally agree. I had one that I sold and I'm kinda regretting that decision.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Totally agree. I had one that I sold and I'm kinda regretting that decision.


If I sell mine I'll let you know first. You aren't far away.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I also had one that I wish I hadn't gotten rid of. I am completely converted to multiple speaker rigs now (2x12s are my preference at the moment), but this is one of the amps that would make me reconsider that.

Speaking of L&M, I found out today that their blowout sale is next weekend. The lists come out tomorrow so it might be worth looking at those to see if any stores are selling this amp, particularly as the asking price for this one is high.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For boxing week, the local L&M had a used one for $249. I didn’t need another amp, but _Daaamn_...


Got mine in Halifax for $225 at L&M Boxing Week sale. This is my favorite Traynor tube amp, and I own / owned YCS 50 (head and combo), YCV50, YCV40WR, YCV20WR. $500 is too much, although the amp in the ad looks pretty clean.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Got mine in Halifax for $225 at L&M Boxing Week sale. This is my favorite Traynor tube amp, and I own / owned YCS 50 (head and combo), YCV50, YCV40WR, YCV20WR. $500 is too much, although the amp in the ad looks pretty clean.


 Care to share a descriptive tone comparison between the YCV50, YCV40wr, and YCV20wr?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The black version is the exact same circuit, and there is one available in the Grand Prairie store during the blowout sale for $295.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

One of the best (if not the best) mass produced combos made in Canada, ever.

I have one with the matching extension cab (totally unlocks the amp's potential).... I always receive compliment on how it sounds.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> The black version is the exact same circuit, and there is one available in the Grand Prairie store during the blowout sale for $295.


I had a Blue and, later, 2 different Blacks. Must have been the speaker, because the Blue sounded better in my memory than I could ever get either Black to sound. Rawer, less compressed.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I think the entire YCV series was great, but the 50 was extra special.

I am actually looking to pick up a YCV80 as a secondary amp. The speakers are the weak link in these, but that is an easy swap.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> I had a Blue and, later, 2 different Blacks. Must have been the speaker, because the Blue sounded better in my memory than I could ever get either Black to sound. Rawer, less compressed.



They had the same speakers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

colchar said:


> I also had one that I wish I hadn't gotten rid of. I am completely converted to multiple speaker rigs now (2x12s are my preference at the moment), but this is one of the amps that would make me reconsider that.


I had the matching extension speaker with the YCV50, it made a world of difference, so when I got the YCV40 I got the matching extension for that as well. Worth every penny.



colchar said:


> I think the entire YCV series was great, but the 50 was extra special.
> 
> I am actually looking to pick up a YCV80 as a secondary amp. The speakers are the weak link in these, but that is an easy swap.


The speakers are/were the weak link in all three that I've owned. The previously mentioned YCV50 and YCV20 had several different replacement speakers, all Eminence, and my current YCV40/cab has Eminence Cannabis Rex speakers.

In retrospect, it's the YCV20 I miss more, it could distort like nobody's business and the clean tone was divine. It was comparatively light, had lots of useable reverb, and ran fairly cool. It had been a L&M rental but was mint when I got it, ridiculously cheap.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

reckless toboggan said:


> Care to share a descriptive tone comparison between the YCV50, YCV40wr, and YCV20wr?


YCV40WR - I never bonded with this amp. I had the matching ext cab as well. Got rid of it 10 years ago when I bought the YCS50 combo - which was a much better amp to my ears.

YCV20WR - Breaks up quickly, not a lot of clean headroom. I am not a fan of the Greenback, so I use it with a Traynor 2x12 cab with Celestion 70 Eightys in it (believe it or not this is my bedroom practice amp). Has the same reverb issue that all Traynors seem to have - goes from 0 to giant cave sound in less than a quarter turn.

YCV50 Blue - I've not played the black version, but I'm told they're the same amp. This thing is just the goldilocks of Traynors for me. Lots of clean headroom, controllable volume, EL34 sound, Vintage 30 speaker suits my style. Takes pedals really well, is responsive to how you play and guitar volume settings.

I prefer Blues and Jazz to Metal, so take my opinion for what it's worth. At the price you can pick up some of these Traynors these days everybody should have one. Certainly a "Blue" at $300 or less is a bargain.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> At the price you can pick up some of these Traynors these days everybody should have one. Certainly a "Blue" at $300 or less is a bargain.


And if you're a seller, that's the only problem with these amps. The company that makes them also owns a nationwide chain of stores AND has a rental fleet of these that they occasionally sell off. You can get these used with a 90 day warranty for under $300 tax in.

Don't get me wrong, in a vaccum, these amps would be a bargain at $500-plus, but L&M has set the market. Sad as it is for the seller, even for the cleanest example in existence, I wouldn't pay a penny over $350.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I had the matching extension speaker with the YCV50, it made a world of difference, so when I got the YCV40 I got the matching extension for that as well. Worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would seriously consider any of the YCV models if I weren't completely sold on multiple speakers, which only leaves me with the YCV80. Or I guess I could buy any of the others and use an extension cab.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> YCV80


Traynor YCV80Q 80W 4x10 Tube amp w/ extra set of power tubes | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji
Traynor ycv 80q for trade. | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a YCV50 blue with the matching cab. The speakers were Celestion Vintage 30 which I am pretty sure were stock. They are very nice amps. I still shake my head when I think that I sold it. It was the at the beginning of my GAS period. I rarely kept anything around for long. I have a YCV20WR now and I think I prefer it over the YCV50 Blue but the YCV50 was a while ago so I can't do a direct comparison.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I had a YCV50 blue with the matching cab. The speakers were Celestion Vintage 30 which I am pretty sure were stock. They are very nice amps. I still shake my head when I think that I sold it. It was the at the beginning of my GAS period. I rarely kept anything around for long. I have a YCV20WR now and I think I prefer it over the YCV50 Blue but the YCV50 was a while ago so I can't do a direct comparison.


I had the exact same rig. Even new it was such an affordable option for an el34 amp that I just got the cab as well. I haven't used combos since I owned it, but now I wish I had it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

At the L&M inventory clearance over a couple of years, I picked up two of the Blue YCV 1x12 extension cabs for 99 bucks a pop. I wound up selling one and still have the other. I’m not using it with my current rig but for what I’ve got into it, it’s nice to have it around.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> And if you're a seller, that's the only problem with these amps. The company that makes them also owns a nationwide chain of stores AND has a rental fleet of these that they occasionally sell off. You can get these used with a 90 day warranty for under $300 tax in.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, in a vaccum, these amps would be a bargain at $500-plus, but L&M has set the market. Sad as it is for the seller, even for the cleanest example in existence, I wouldn't pay a penny over $350.


That's why I keep holding onto my Ironhorse even though I rarely use it. It's such a fantastic amp, and what I'd get for it almost doesn't seem worth it. I find it hilarious that so many people are looking for a small head that does it all, and that is that amp in my opinion (other than reverb). It's 'pure' mode is one of the best pedal platforms I've used.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> That's why I keep holding onto my Ironhorse even though I rarely use it. It's such a fantastic amp, and what I'd get for it almost doesn't seem worth it. I find it hilarious that so many people are looking for a small head that does it all, and that is that amp in my opinion (other than reverb). It's 'pure' mode is one of the best pedal platforms I've used.


Now, if you happened to be the guy that buys it used for $250 to $300, then selling it used is no problem.

I’d _never_ be the guy that buys a Traynor amp new. Especially since they’re know for being bulletproof. No worries about buying used.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Traynor YCV80Q 80W 4x10 Tube amp w/ extra set of power tubes | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> Traynor ycv 80q for trade. | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji


Thanks, I saw those. There is one available during the L&M blowout sale for less than $300. If it survives the weekend, I will have it brought in. That being said, there is also a guitar that I am hoping survives the weekend and, if it does, it will take precedence.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Traynor YCV 50 | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

I think he lowered his price.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Firm. Going to be a bit of a wait then.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Now, if you happened to be the guy that buys it used for $250 to $300, then selling it used is no problem.
> 
> I’d _never_ be the guy that buys a Traynor amp new. Especially since they’re know for being bulletproof. No worries about buying used.


The only new Traynor amp I ever owned was a ycv50 blue, but I sold it back when they had just come out, and still had a bit of a buzz.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Firm. Going to be a bit of a wait then.


why ? he no's what he wants and the buyer no's what he has to pay. Or does everyone need to nickle and dime every sale.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had this one too with the extension cab. Even up to now, I regret selling that amp. I had a YCV 15 just recently but I prefer the 50. Lots of headroom. Wish I still had it.  I know I sold it to someone here in GC but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Distortion said:


> why ? he no's what he wants and the buyer no's what he has to pay. Or does everyone need to nickle and dime every sale.


My answer would be know, I don't think so.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Distortion said:


> why ? he no's what he wants and the buyer no's what he has to pay. Or does everyone need to nickle and dime every sale.


And how does that affect what I said? He's asking over market value, so it won't sell quickly. There's nothing malicious in my comment. The dude is free to ask whatever he wants for it. He's just going to have a tough time selling. Why exactly out of every comment in this thread about the value of this amp was mine controversial?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Why exactly out of every comment in this thread about the value of this amp was mine controversial?


because you are special.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Distortion said:


> because you are special.


Clearly not the same type of special you are.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Clearly not the same type of special you are.


and what type of special is that ? Go ahead spit it out.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Distortion said:


> and what type of special is that ? Go ahead spit it out.


Wow, so it's ok for you to insult people, but it's not ok to get anything back in return. OK. I don't need to spit anything out. You act like a jerk you get a jerk reply.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Wow, so it's ok for you to insult people, but it's not ok to get anything back in return. OK.


you sure are a whiny %itch.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Wow, so it's ok for you to insult people, but it's not ok to get anything back in return. OK. I don't need to spit anything out. You act like a jerk you get a jerk reply.


their you go you finished your comment. That a girl.


----------

